# Comment reconnaitre un iPod classic 160 Go ???



## delarretchia (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je cherche a acheter un iPod Classic 160Go d'occasion. Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas comment différencier un 160Go classic sorti en 2007 (versions 80 et 160 Go) et un 160Go classic sorti fin 2009.
Apparemment (d'après les tech specs Apple), le modèle de 2009 est un peu moins épais (10,5 mm contre 13,5 pour la version de 2007) mais c'est pas évident a contrôler quand tu achètes sur le net...
Quelqu'un a t'il un truc ???
Merci
Stéphane


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2010)

Quand tu achètes sur Internet, le truc c'est la confiance, autrement le vendeur peut toujours bidonner les documents qu'il t'envoie.

La solution c'est d'avoir le *n° de série de l'iPod* (gravé au dos je crois) de l'entrer dans la base d'Apple (de mémoire, c'est dans  l'onglet support, sur le site d'Apple) et de regarder les caractéristiques.


----------



## delarretchia (18 Mars 2010)

Merci bien de ta réponse Sly54.
Effectivement, là ou tu dis sur le site d'Apple, il y a moyen de rentrer un numéro de série. J'imagine qu'il te rencarde ensuite sur le type de matériel correspondant.


----------



## sncf2010 (18 Mars 2010)

Salut,

La réference pour un classic de 2009 est soit MC293LL/A (Gris) soit MC297LL/A (Noir)
Les anciens 160 Go (2007/2008) ont la référence MB145LL/A (gris) ou MB150LL/A (noir)
Cette référence ce trouve dans le menu réglage > informations, troisième 'page' avec le numéro de série et la version firmware.
Voilà, tu sais tout.

Christophe



delarretchia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche a acheter un iPod Classic 160Go d'occasion. Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas comment différencier un 160Go classic sorti en 2007 (versions 80 et 160 Go) et un 160Go classic sorti fin 2009.
> Apparemment (d'après les tech specs Apple), le modèle de 2009 est un peu moins épais (10,5 mm contre 13,5 pour la version de 2007) mais c'est pas évident a contrôler quand tu achètes sur le net...
> Quelqu'un a t'il un truc ???
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2010)

delarretchia a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il te rencarde ensuite sur le type de matériel correspondant.



oui, il te donne le type de machine (ou d'iPod) et "l'année" (pour mon Touch, il me dit "late 2009", ce qui est bien le modèle 3G).


----------

